# Helpful tips on how to get pregnant with PCOS



## court.

For any ladies that have PCOS I would love some tips on how you got pregnant.

I am quite thin only 100 pounds and 5'1.
My periods were always irregular but I tend to get them anywhere from 32-38 days. The doctor just diagnosed me with PCOS as he saw many cysts on both my ovaries. He has me on 1000 mg of Metformin right now. I have been on it since June 27th 2011 and have not yet gotten my period. I am hoping I can get pregnant with just metformin. My OH goes out west in the winter and I would really like to get pregnant before then!

Do you ladies have any tips on how to get pregnant with pcos ?


----------



## Natashaa1

I would also love to hear any hints and tips from ladies with pcos


----------



## Amber3

Hi there
I know something that can greatly increase your chances.
Low GI diet. (plus being physically active)
The GI diet for PCO is extremely helpful BUT it is also quite hard to change your life style.
I know that if I could do the diet a 100 % I would be a mom now (I don´t even have PCO but the diet also made big changes for me in the short time when I was on it)
I wish you all the best,
Amber
PS last time I had a bio-cemical(?) pregnancy I had been on the diet for 2 weeks up till ovulation but that is a year ago now and nothing happened since .


----------



## no_regrets_91

Acupuncture and chinese herbs

and i agree with the gi diet which is cutting out sugars and bad carbs but since you are so thin (lucky lol) make sure that you get enough good calories so you dont lose to much weight and i would recommend talking with your doc before you start any diet.

also you should ask your doc to up you metformin as i have read that 1500mg is the best dose for ladies ttc with pcos. you can probably try finding this info online.

but this is just stuff i have read cause i have never gotten pregnant. I have been doing acupuncture for 5 weeks and i am pretty sure i ovulated after the 2nd week but still have not gotten my period so i dont know what is going on based on my chart and symptoms i ovulated but still getting bfns at like 28ish dpo so who knows
but i have not been taking the herbs as they are NASTY!


----------



## court.

Great thank you ladies.
I was reading alot that most people need to take 1500mg of Met to be effective. I was wondering if the doctor put me on 1000mg just because of my size ?


----------



## valerie1708

Ok, let's see what I can add to this ...

1) Reflexology/accupuncture/reiki - anything that would take pressure of ttc off and keep you calm, re-balancing hormones and making you feel positive and relaxed.
2) BBT charting ... if you have irregular cycles, than you need to know when exactly you ovulate if at all. Get a BBT thermometer, sign up to fertilityfriend and start temping through your cycles. You will get a clear picture of what's happening with your body. It will help you to see a certain pattern and adjuct BD accordingly.
3) Try Soya Isoflavones if you're not sure whether you ovulate or not, or even if you want stronger eggs (PM me if you need more info)
4) Pre-seed - if you don't get eggwhite cervical mucus during fertile period, pre-seed can help mimic ewcm and helps swimmers as well.
5) Softcups - to use one after BD to keep swimmers in and close to cervix. Better than legs in the air for 30 mins, trust me.
6) Trying Agnus Castus to regulate your cycles (then you can't do SI same cycle) - again PM me if you want more info.
7) BD as much as you can, every other day would be perfect, every day during fertile window.

Hope it helps! Lots of baby dust to you! :dust:


----------

